# got back soil test - N, P, K are horrible - reno seeding in 3 weeks, can I improve it ASAP?



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey All,

finally got my soil test results back, was hoping it would come back a lot better than this but I knew the soil wasnt that great. my question is, is there anything i can do to really improve it before I seed my whole yard in Bewitched in about 3 weeks for my whole yard reno? I just bought the house so haven't done anything yet to the soil.

On Thursday my N-EXT Bio Stimulant pack comes in, so i was thinking using the Air-8 and RGS? and dumping a ton of Milo immediately?

I did 2 separate soil test, 1 for the front yard, 1 for the back yard.

Front Yard Results: I need to put about 2" of Topsoil everywhere to cover tree roots that are above ground right now



Back Yard Results: i need to put about 1" of topsoil spread around to level the yard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@goblue4016 I moved your soil test to this forum.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

If you add topsoil, you're likely changing the NPK anyway. I think I'd focus on a good seed bed, maintaining moisture, and getting on a regular fert schedule.

I'd think there would be a limit to how much you could boost the NPK over a short period of time without causing another problem like burning or fert losses due to runoff.


----------



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> @goblue4016 I moved your soil test to this forum.


no Problem G-man, I apologize i didnt see the soil section


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

goblue4016 said:


> finally got my soil test results back, was hoping it would come back a lot better than this but I knew the soil wasnt that great. my question is, is there anything i can do to really improve it before I seed my whole yard in Bewitched in about 3 weeks for my whole yard reno? I just bought the house so haven't done anything yet to the soil.
> 
> ...
> Front Yard Results: I need to put about 2" of Topsoil everywhere to cover tree roots that are above ground right now
> ...


I'm presuming the test results are from your existing soil, and not the new topsoil?

This is probably obvious, but your new Bewitched seed is going to be in the new topsoil you're bringing in -- it's really the soil test results from that which you'd want to consider for your initial Bewitched growth! Your topsoil provider should have soil test results for the soil they're bringing in. Call them to ask about it.

Personally, given the results you posted above, I'd be inclined to use a traditional starter fertilizer at seed-down (something like 24-25-4), applied at the the rate indicated on the bag, supplemented with sulfate of potash (0-0-50) at approximately 1#K / ksqft (which is 2#SOP/ksqft). Alternatively, you could apply a balanced fertilizer (something like 10-10-10 or 16-16-16) at seed-down, at a rate of 1#N/ksqft, which would be a little less expensive and easier to source.

I'd then make another application of the same fertilizer (whichever of the above you choose) approximately 3 weeks after widespread germination of the Bewitched. (Widespread germination of Bewitched seems to usually happen around day 6-7 after seed-down, presuming proper watering.)

With your pH of 7.2 you do NOT want to apply any lime to your lawn. (Then again, I'm not sure I trust the Soil Savvy test results; I'd suggest using a different lab for your soil test next spring.)


----------



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> goblue4016 said:
> 
> 
> > finally got my soil test results back, was hoping it would come back a lot better than this but I knew the soil wasnt that great. my question is, is there anything i can do to really improve it before I seed my whole yard in Bewitched in about 3 weeks for my whole yard reno? I just bought the house so haven't done anything yet to the soil.
> ...


I appreciate the reply! yes the tests are from my existing soil, there will be a decent amount of yard covered my new topsoil but some of the yard will be untouched.

I have to read this more in depth later - snuck away from dinner just to quickly read it.. yes I'm addicted now haha


----------

